# Tool Chests



## Teslan

I've been considering buying a tool chest with castor wheels. There are the brand names like Snap on that are very very expensive and I've never really looked at one in person to know the quality. Today I went to Sears and looked at their tool chests. The drawers on them seem like they will fall apart if I put more then 5 pounds in them. There is one at Sams Club that seems slightly better then the Craftsman ones and better price also. What are the types of tool chests do you guys have?


----------



## discbinedr

U.S. General from Horrible Fright is a good bang for your buck IMO. Have two of them and so far they have held up well. Incomparable to Snap-On of course but they are way over priced.


----------



## Vol

Home Depot here in Tennessee had a really surprisingly nice tool chest....really big on casters and the draws are very sturdy, ball bearing for $279.00. Check it out. Looks like its on sale now for $239.

Regards, Mike

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-46-in-9-Drawer-Mobile-Workbench-with-Solid-Wood-Top-HOTC4609B1QBD/203859406?N=c2g3#


----------



## RockmartGA

I've got a Craftsman from the early 80s and a Husky (Home Depot) from the early 90s. Both seem to be comparable in quality. Both are homeowner / small shop quality and suit my purposes fine. I haven't had any issues with either.

The guy who is into his tools every day for a living probably wants something more "professional"


----------



## Teslan

RockmartGA said:


> I've got a Craftsman from the early 80s and a Husky (Home Depot) from the early 90s. Both seem to be comparable in quality. Both are homeowner / small shop quality and suit my purposes fine. I haven't had any issues with either.
> 
> The guy who is into his tools every day for a living probably wants something more "professional"


I'm sure the Craftsman box from early 80s is much better then the ones sold today. The ones I looked at today were much lower quality in my mind then one my dad bought 8 years ago.


----------



## Teslan

Vol said:


> Home Depot here in Tennessee had a really surprisingly nice tool chest....really big on casters and the draws are very sturdy, ball bearing for $279.00. Check it out. Looks like its on sale now for $239.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-46-in-9-Drawer-Mobile-Workbench-with-Solid-Wood-Top-HOTC4609B1QBD/203859406?N=c2g3#


That one looks pretty good. I might pay a visit to Home Depot tomorrow.


----------



## Teslan

Also on craigslist there are quite a few guys selling their snap on, Matco, other tool chests. Still in the thousands, but much cheaper then new.


----------



## Chessiedog

I keep thinking about buying one , but have not done so . Here is a link that looks like some good boxes for the money . Guess depends on how much you want to spend .

http://www.strictlytoolboxes.com/extreme-toolbox.html


----------



## Gearclash

Craftsman 40 inch with the grip latch ball bearing drawers. If I ever upgrade, it will be likely be another Craftsman, but 54 inch. This assuming their quality hasn't gone down the toity.


----------



## cornshucker

Got a Snap-on but bought it used from dealer after a guy traded it in on one of the huge models. Got it for a good price, not much more than a new Craftsman. Snap-on depends on their financing program to sell most of their tools. Some of the dealers will drastically cut prices if you pay them cash. We had one dealer that run in our area told me if he could make a few bucks on a tool for cash that was a lot better than pulling up and watch people try to hide. The dealer that took his place would not cut nothing for cash so I never even considered buying anything from him. Most of their mark up is to balance the losses they have from people skipping out on them. Also was at Lowes the other day seen a Kobalt stainless steel model with ball bearing drawers that seemed every bit as sturdy as a Snap-on or Matco for probably 1/3 the price.


----------



## Vol

Teslan said:


> That one looks pretty good. I might pay a visit to Home Depot tomorrow.


Yes, it is a great piece for the money...I was really surprised. Its not a snap-on, but you can buy the darn thing for about what the sales tax would be on a snap-on. Plenty good for power tool storage and bulk storage and it does pull real well as I wheeled the floor unit around. And the ball bearing drawers were a surprise at this price.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay

Vol said:


> Yes, it is a great piece for the money...I was really surprised. Its not a snap-on, but you can buy the darn thing for about what the sales tax would be on a snap-on. Plenty good for power tool storage and bulk storage and it does pull real well as I wheeled the floor unit around. And the ball bearing drawers were a surprise at this price.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I'm going to have to check that out.It looks like a heck of a toll box for the money.

Only been in Home Depot once.Maybe I need to go there more often.


----------



## Teslan

Vol said:


> Yes, it is a great piece for the money...I was really surprised. Its not a snap-on, but you can buy the darn thing for about what the sales tax would be on a snap-on. Plenty good for power tool storage and bulk storage and it does pull real well as I wheeled the floor unit around. And the ball bearing drawers were a surprise at this price.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Thanks for the tip Mike. Looks like my local Home Depot has 4 of them. I could buy 4 of em for the price of one Snap On. However I just need one. My dad gave me an early Christmas present of $400 to spend on a tool chest (my tools are all in buckets and the like). So looks like I will be able to buy some tools too!


----------



## Gearclash

Regardless of the brand, there are two things I insist that a tool box have. One is ball bearing drawers, so you don't have to fight the drawers open and shut, and the other is some kind of latch that holds the drawers shut. The worst thing that can happen to these boxes is would be if something would make too many heavy loaded drawers slide open. If this happens, the box can tip over and do a lot of damage to slides and whatnot when the open drawers hit the ground.


----------



## Mike120

I've got a old Craftsman double decker that has served me pretty well, all I keep in it are loose tools. What I've found that works better are the metal cabinets sold by the office supply stores. The consulting company I used to work with gave me a bunch when they moved to a new office. They are great for storing all the tools that come with plastic cases, air tools, etc. I can't keep my shop closed up during the summer and anything left out in the open attracts damn mud daubers.


----------



## Teslan

Mike120 said:


> I've got a old Craftsman double decker that has served me pretty well, all I keep in it are loose tools. What I've found that works better are the metal cabinets sold by the office supply stores. The consulting company I used to work with gave me a bunch when they moved to a new office. They are great for storing all the tools that come with plastic cases, air tools, etc. I can't keep my shop closed up during the summer and anything left out in the open attracts damn mud daubers.


Everything comes with plastic cases these days. Even hand tools themselves if you buy them in part of a kit.


----------



## S10491112

Snap-on & Mac make very well built box's new ones are pricey. Although you get what you pay for and you'll have a tool box to keep your tools for rest of your life. If you go around to some of the dealers for Sanp-on & Mac talk to them what your looking for you mite find one tell them your paying GREEN DOLLARS and don't take there first price on the box. There are good deals to be found on good box instead of buying a cheap box made out of the country. Snap-on & Mac box are made in the states. they were made in Washington courthouse, Ohio Don't know if they still are or not.


----------



## somedevildawg

I used to have a snap-on and loved it, no one make a better box than them, kinda like most of their tools....but for the money, I bought a fairly nice size box from Home Depot, their private label I believe, Husky.....it has really been a nice box, think it was $800 for both top and bottom, ball bearings in all drawers, didn't take long to fill it up.....

Like mike, I like old filing cabinets, some were very well made and for storing power tools, can't be beat....I also store bulky tools and items in them.....helps to keep the dirt dobbers out, them dobbers cost me money every year.......as for the plastic cases everything seems to have now, I find they're kinda worthless for me, hinges usually break fairly quickly, sometimes you have to be a magician to get the damn things back in to their proper place.....and sockets and wrenches, I might as well throw the plastic case away, unless of course I'm using it mobile, ie back seat of truck...


----------



## Teslan

Well I bought that chest that Vol posted at Home Depot yesterday. Seems well made especially for the price. $239. Hard to beat that. There was a commercial grade craftsman one at Sears I looked at that was about the same quality for $800. When I went to Home Depot yesterday they were having some workers meeting right by the entrance. And when I walked up about about 10 of them turned and rushed to me asking if I needed any help finding anything. That was rather intimidating. I felt like I just had stepped off the plane in Cancun and the time share people were after me. So I ignored all but one and said I know where to go. The guy in the tool department said some big wigs were there today and everyone was freaked out and trying to get in good with the big wigs.


----------



## somedevildawg

Teslan said:


> Well I bought that chest that Vol posted at Home Depot yesterday. Seems well made especially for the price. $239. Hard to beat that. There was a commercial grade craftsman one at Sears I looked at that was about the same quality for $800. When I went to Home Depot yesterday they were having some workers meeting right by the entrance. And when I walked up about about 10 of them turned and rushed to me asking if I needed any help finding anything. That was rather intimidating. I felt like I just had stepped off the plane in Cancun and the time share people were after me. So I ignored all but one and said I know where to go. The guy in the tool department said some big wigs were there today and everyone was freaked out and trying to get in good with the big wigs.


Well, my take is this, if you've ever seen them pep rallies that they hold....right in front of the main entrance, they dance, clap, high five, pat each other on the back, etc....you just happened to be in the right place at the right time, they were looking for any warm body to walk thru the door so they could get out of the pep rally.....

You'll like the husky....


----------



## cornshucker

Try this site bought some filing cabinets one set 4 feet wide about 10 bucks apiece. These are old government surplus very well made great for storing parts, sanders, paint guns, grinders, etc. These are much heavier than those sold at Office Max or Staples.

govdeals.com


----------



## Grateful11

Like discbinedr said these HF cabinets are nice. We don't own any but I've looked at them and they look darn good for the price. The reviews are pretty good too.

http://www.harborfreight.com/56-inch-11-drawer-industrial-roller-cabinet-67681.html

http://www.harborfreight.com/roller-cabinet-44-13-drawer-gloss-red-industrial-uality-68784.html


----------



## mlappin

I need a new one as well, mines just a few years old but I didn't buy big enough much to my chagrin as the wife even told me to go up a size but that would have gotten me around the $1000 range then.

I've been looking hard at the Kobold(?) boxes at Lowes.


----------



## somedevildawg

mlappin said:


> I need a new one as well, mines just a few years old but I didn't buy big enough much to my chagrin as the wife even told me to go up a size but that would have gotten me around the $1000 range then.
> I've been looking hard at the Kobold(?) boxes at Lowes.


Personally, I think I'd look elsewhere, just abut everything I've bought Kobalt has been a POS, the other day I took a rachet back that I bought from lowes, POS broke within 4-5 uses....one good thing is the "no hassle" "lifetime warranty" took it back little girl at customer service says "do you have your receipt" nope...."do you have you license" nope....she looked at me and started to say something so I cut her off and said "hey, either one of those things constitute a "hassle" warranty says "no hassle". She told me to go pick out another one.....I did it, wasn't worth a crap either....I've given up on Kobalt tools, it's a private label for lowes now....they cheapen it to the point it won't work for ya....


----------



## bensbales

I agree with ya devil dog kobalt rachets suck. Rachets and screwdrivers are about the only thing that I will pay the extra money for a snapon I just hate losing the damn things.


----------



## somedevildawg

bensbales said:


> I agree with ya devil dog kobalt rachets suck. Rachets and screwdrivers are about the only thing that I will pay the extra money for a snapon I just hate losing the damn things.


Amen bother, they last a lifetime....the only one of my original (30 yrs) nut drivers (snap on makes THE best nut driver) still left is 11/32.....wonder why.....oh, and the 5.5mm is still hanging around, you can bet the 10mm has been replaced numerous times....ditto for the 5/16, I don't know what happens to the damn things, grow legs I guess....


----------



## discbinedr

bensbales said:


> I agree with ya devil dog kobalt rachets suck. Rachets and screwdrivers are about the only thing that I will pay the extra money for a snapon I just hate losing the damn things.


Rachets are one of the tools I will buy Snap on. We use them hard and with lifetime warranty it pays. Anything we use hard is Snap-On .


----------



## mlappin

somedevildawg said:


> Amen bother, they last a lifetime....the only one of my original (30 yrs) nut drivers (snap on makes THE best nut driver) still left is 11/32.....wonder why.....oh, and the 5.5mm is still hanging around, you can bet the 10mm has been replaced numerous times....ditto for the 5/16, I don't know what happens to the damn things, grow legs I guess....


 5/16 is damn near impossible to keep around the farm tool box, mine never disappear but mine are also locked in my tool box. hose clamps, sheet metal screws, electrical stuff all seem to use 5/16.


----------



## JD3430

mlappin said:


> I need a new one as well, mines just a few years old but I didn't buy big enough much to my chagrin as the wife even told me to go up a size but that would have gotten me around the $1000 range then.
> 
> I've been looking hard at the Kobold(?) boxes at Lowes.


Pure junk.

Bought one for my 3/8 & 1/2 drive wrenches. I keep it in a side toolbox on my F550. its falling apart under light use in about 1 yr.


----------



## mlappin

I'm seriously thinking of just watching Craigs list when I get home and see if I can find a used Snap on or Mac box for sale. I really hate shelling the money out for a new one.


----------



## IAhaymakr

I watched craigslist and e bay for over a year and finally bought a nice Matco box for about $2500 on e bay. It was worth the wait. Ended up being about half of new price for a top quality box that I will have forever. I can't stand cheap tools.


----------



## slowzuki

Watch out for the discount boxes. Bring a tape and measure the drawer depths. I boughta large mastercraft one on sale and I didn't notice the drawers are about 2-4" shorter than a good craftsman or the old waterloo or whatever brand used to be so common here in Canada. Without the extra depth it fills very inefficiently for how much footprint it takes up.


----------



## mlappin

Checked Craig's list with search tempest and found a few promising prospects if they are still around when we get home the 8th.

One is listed at 10k which is way too steep for used with no tools.

Will snap on still warranty their stuff if I'm the second owner?


----------



## swmnhay

There has been a couple different co's at Farm shows in the area that I think are both out of Canada.Extremly heavy built.The guy climbs up and stands in a drawer and jumps on it!!!They have all sorts of configurations you can get.Different colors,etc.

You JD guys can even get green & yellow. 

I'd have to get a rainbow colored one I suppose?LOL.


----------



## swmnhay

This one I think just has work benches.

.http://www.mctavishsteelworks.com/picture.html#parts

Another.

http://www.swivel.pro/


----------



## Vol

swmnhay said:


> I'd have to get a rainbow colored one I suppose?LOL.


Have you been hanging around Jesse Jackson lately?

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay

Vol said:


> Have you been hanging around Jesse Jackson lately?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Heck No.

My rainbow eq.Massey,Vermeer,White,JD,Case IH,DMI,Kubota,Ag Chem,Demco.


----------



## Vol

LOL!

Regards, Mike


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay

I bought the $597 husky tool chest at home depot it's pretty nice for the money. I have a lot of husky tools as well I've had decent service out of them also. I second everybody on kobalt I've had numerous kobalt tools break!

~ Cameron


----------



## AaronQ

Lappin snap on Will warranty anything as long as there is either part of a snap on logo still visibly there or a piece of a part number.
I've saved a pile of money buying used snap on tools and putting them through some rather stringent paces till they "broke" and then trade em in.
Also if it's an out of date or discontinued part# they are obligated to replace with the closest available update. 
IMO I work as a heavy duty mechanic in oil rich Alberta and I see it everyday that an apprentice will buy a $8000 snap on box and have a set of wrenches and a few sockets and drivers cuz it's all they can afford. 
Th cheaper boxes out there now are very well built and a quarter the price of the big three. I use a mechanic edge box and I have nothing bad to say about it whatsoever.
$2500 box. $65000 tool set. Which one do you think makes your living for you.


----------



## Lazy J

We bought a new toolchest last year and decided to go with a MasterForce from Menards. We looked at Craftsman and harbor Freight models but liked the features and build of the MasterForce. In addition we bought it during one of the Menards 11% rebate programs.

It is not a Snap On, but it works well for us. We are not in the shop full time so it works well for use as part-time mechanics.

MasterForce 41"

Jim


----------



## carcajou

Put one of these Montezuma LA400 boxes behind the drivers seat in my superduty a few days ago. I made a few changes including adding some carpet for soundproofing and lighting. If i had a large shop i would buy one for the top of a roll around box too

.




















I built a platform with two drawers below that pull out when the rear doors open for hammers, pliers, welding supplies etc. Now to finish filling it up.


----------



## deadmoose

I bought one from tsc. Job smart? It does what I need. Comparable to similar priced craftsman. If I was going to look at another one I would watch craigslist and auctions. Or look for clearances.


----------



## carlinschmidt

Dyco Ventures has good workbench options. They also have truck toolboxes with drawers. http://www.dycoventures.com.


----------

